# Starcraft 2 Dual Monitoring



## Xeilence (25. Juni 2011)

hey,
ich hab mir jetzt n 2.Monitor zugelegt (habe jetzt 2 Asus vw225N 22") und es funktioniert eig alles.
Nur wenn ich Starcraft 2 spielen möchte öffnet es sich nur auf dem primären Bildschirm.
Nun meine Frage. Kann ich SCII auch auf beiden Monitoren spielen   Habe nämlich mal gehört dass man Stradegiespiele auf beiden Monitoren spielen kann.
Und wenn es geht was muss ich in den Einstellungen anklicken? Habs schon gesucht aber nix gefunden.

Danke schon mal im vorraus 

Xeilence


----------



## The_Rock (25. Juni 2011)

Du meinst, dass sich das Sichtfeld über beide Monitore erstreckt? Das is nicht möglich, da SC2 das nicht unterstützt. Aus dem selben Grund, warum es auch kein Zoom unterstützt: Sie wollen, dass alle Spieler die gleichen Voraussetzungen haben, also weder durch rauszoomen, noch durch mehrere Monitore einen Vorteil haben.


----------



## Xeilence (26. Juni 2011)

Ok schade  Aber trotzdem danke für deine Antwort


----------

